

Justin Kan of Justin.tv talks about pivoting, press & scaling [video] - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/03/justin-kan-on-getting-traction.html

======
webwright
It'd be nice if you labeled it [video] to save me a trip.

Related: I wonder if the bounce rates of video submissions on HN are
different? In other words, am I the only one who 99% of the time hits the back
button the instant I realize a post is really just a video?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I added [video]. I also checked my analytics, and the bounce rates aren't that
different (at least for my blog). Eventually I'll put all the transcripts up
at <http://tractionbook.com/>. That's going to take me some time though.

------
singer
This video is extremely painful to listen to. All I can hear is "like",
"like", like"....

